

Show HN: Lean Contact Management for Slackers - rauar

To be honest - I have been holding this off for too long. After several months of testing and iterating based on feedback (mostly from people I know in person) I'd like to get some public (and appreciated) feedback from you guys.
I still see a lot of people missing accurate contacts in their phones and adding/modifying/deleting manually contact information on phones (including myself but to a much lower degree in the meantime - guess why).<p>So I wanted to build something really simple which:<p>a) would guarantee me the highest probability of having access to the really latest contact information of my contacts (no dups, no merging,... ) and<p>b) would retrieve updates from my contacts onto my phone as fast as possible (read: seconds) without any manual intervention being required<p>So here we go: https://leansync.com<p>Some additional infos:<p>- registration is possible with any email address (needs to be confirmed)<p>- device sync is done via Google Contacts and therefore an existing Google account is required for device syncs (.. me praying to the quota gods...). The infrastructure for IPhone and Android apps (direct sync without the necessity for a Google account) is there already and the mobile apps are on the list.<p>- a lot of time went into the copy and although it has been reworked many times I still feel there's room for improvement (any suggestions?)<p>- aesthetics is important and I did as much as possible by myself (I'm not a designer) for the time being. In the rare case this could lift off a design/theme overhaul is on the list<p>- this is a private effort and not backed by anyone else except me, myself and I
======
rauar
Clickable Link: <https://leansync.com>

